# WOW ordner bei windows7



## dodrio (19. Januar 2010)

eyy leute

ich hab einen neuen lap top mit windows 7 gekauft .... den world of warcraft ordner is da .... aber dort hat es dann nur noch den ordner logs drinne
die andern ordner für addons usw. finde ich nich und ich will umbedingt wieder addons  please helft mir


MFG dodrio


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Der ist meistens unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Users\Öffentlich\Öffentliche Spiele. Ist zumindest bei Win7 und Vista der Standart - glaube ich.


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Erstelle:

Interface, dann da drinne Addons

Das sollte dannn wieder funktonieren.


----------

